# Circle jig for Colt?



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Can someone please refresh my memory? Somewhere in here I have seen a plan for a simple circle jig for a Colt (or any other router too I guess.) I need something I can quickly stick on the square standard base of a Colt and, using a brass guide and a 1/4 carbide upcut bit make some circles.
I have to do this late at night otherwise my wife will alert her mother, Beer Joint Betty (93)so they can both make snide remarks about me ..."going around in CIRCLES."


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

You will need to get the base below, once you have it fix screw it to the Colt,then use 1/2" thick MDF to make the circle jig..drill a hole in the MDF to take on the brass guide you want to use.
Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

Something like below.
Router Forums - View Single Post - Circle Jig

=========



sourdough said:


> Can someone please refresh my memory? Somewhere in here I have seen a plan for a simple circle jig for a Colt (or any other router too I guess.) I need something I can quickly stick on the square standard base of a Colt and, using a brass guide and a 1/4 carbide upcut bit make some circles.
> I have to do this late at night otherwise my wife will alert her mother, Beer Joint Betty (93)so they can both make snide remarks about me ..."going around in CIRCLES."


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

That's the one. Thank you very kindly. I have the round Pat Warner base which should work and, for that matter, the off-set Warner base too.
If I think of it I will post pix of the elegant product I produce. Maybe.


----------

